# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Музаик FREE

## kikorik

Музаик


Попробуй свои силы в уникальной игре нового жанра – сочетании музыкальной головоломки и “поиска предметов”.
  

*Игровые особенности:*
- Необычный, отмеченный престижными наградами, игровой процесс
- Музыка – как часть игрового процесса
- Режим свободного творчества
- Множество шедевров классической и современной музыки

*Скачать игру можно бесплатно в Google Play
Этот же APK на файлхостинге:*
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B76Z...lNsN1NsUVRaQ0E
http://yadi.sk/d/zl3OZYEXJLVMC
http://rghost.ru/52586527
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6xlo...droid_480x.apk
http://sendfile.su/944053
http://www.solidfiles.com/d/94cb250c...droid_480x.apk
http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/69005114/file.html
http://www.sendspace.com/file/jv84i5

----------


## zirg

у меня не отображается установленная игра в папке игры

----------

